# Bổ sung ngay các loại thực phẩm này nếu bạn khó mang thai



## MoonLight (18/6/19)

Có nhiều phụ nữ gặp khó khăn trong việc mang thai, vì thế để cải thiện tình trạng đó thì việc sử dụng một chế độ ăn hợp lý là ưu tiên hàng đầu giúp tăng khả năng thụ thai

*Tăng khả năng thụ thai nếu phụ nữ ăn nhiều các thực phẩm bổ máu*
Trong tuần kinh nguyệt phụ nữ nên ưu tiên sử dụng các thực phẩm tốt cho máu để bù lại lượng máu bị mất. Đậu lăng, tảo bẹ, bông cải xanh, cherry, thịt sạch, cá, trứng, đậu đen,…là những thực phẩm hàng đầu cho máu, bổ sung đầy đủ dưỡng chất để tăng cơ hội thụ thai.

* Bổ sung vitamin C giúp phụ nữ tăng khả năng thụ thai*

_

_
_Vitamin C rất quan trọng trong việc giúp phụ nữ tăng khả năng thụ thai (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Cơ thể sẽ hấp thụ sắt từ những thực phẩm giàu vitamin C, vì thế trong tuần kinh nguyệt cần chú ý bổ sung vitamin C. Nên ăn nhiều trái cây như xoài, cherry, dâu, đặc biệt là các quả thuộc họ cam. Bên cạnh đó cần bổ sung thêm khoai tây, bí đỏ, cải xoong, cà chua và đậu Hà Lan vào bữa ăn hằng ngày.

*Bổ sung nước và chất xơ giúp phụ nữ thụ thai tốt hơn*
 Để hỗ trợ quá trình chuyển hóa estrogen của gan trong thời kì kinh nguyệt, phụ nữ cần bổ sung nhiều nước và chất xơ. Những triệu chứng tiền kinh nguyệt như đầy hơi, đau bụng, tâm trạng thất thường đều xuất phát từ nguyên nhân thiếu Estrogen.

*Thực phẩm giúp “âm thịnh” - bí quyết tăng khả năng thụ thai*

_

_
_Bổ sung cá và thịt vào thực đơn hàng ngày giúp tăng cường khả năng thụ thai (ảnh minh họa)_​
Âm thịnh giúp phụ nữ tràn đầy sức sống với cơ thể khỏe mạnh từ bên trong và ngoại hình tươi trẻ ở bên ngoài. Muốn “âm thịnh", hãy ăn những loại thực phẩm có khả năng tăng khí âm vào tuần trước khi rụng trước để hộ trợ tốt cho giai đoạn âm trong chu kỳ kinh nguyệt. Sử dụng một lượng vừa phải các thực phẩm làm từ sữa và bổ sung các món ăn như cá, thịt, trứng và họ ngao.

*Bổ sung vitamin E - phụ nữ sẽ thụ thai dễ dàng hơn*
Vào thời gian trước khi rụng trứng hãy ăn các loại hạt, ngũ cốc, bơ, quả hạnh, khoai lang,…để nuôi dưỡng các nang trứng đang phát triển. Những loại thực phẩm này chứa nhiều vitamin E tốt cho sức khỏe, giúp tăng cơ hội thụ thai ở phụ nữ trước và sau chu kỳ kinh nguyệt.

*Tránh ăn thực phẩm chế biến sẵn*
Thực phẩm chế biến sẵn thường rất tiện dụng cho những người không có nhiều thời gian, tuy nhiên chúng không hoàn toàn tốt cho sức khỏe. Vào thời điểm mang thai dự kiến, nên tránh ăn loại đồ ăn sẵn như đồ hộp, đường tinh luyện và hạn chế sử dụng đồ uống có cồn, cà phê. Đặc biệt là với những người mắc hội chứng tiền kinh nguyệt (PMS) thì càng nên tránh.

*Bổ sung vitamin B hỗ trợ quá trình rụng trứng và thụ thai*
 Vitamin B hỗ trợ rất tốt quá trình rụng trứng và thụ thai ở phụ nữ, vì thế trong khoảng thời gian trước và sau chu kỳ kinh nguyệt nên ăn nhiều các thực phẩm giàu vitamin B. Chất này có nhiều trong các loại rau xanh, trứng, thịt và ngũ cốc nguyên hạt. Hãy them vào khẩu phần ăn những loại thực phẩm trên bởi chúng rất phổ biến mà giá thành lại phù hợp.

*Thụ thai dễ dàng nếu phụ nữ bổ sung kẽm đều đặn*
Trong chu kì kinh nguyệt hay thời kỳ mang thai thì kẽm là một chất rất cần thiết để giúp tế bào phát triển nhanh chóng. Chỉ với những thực phẩm quen thuộc như cá, các loại thịt, trứng, ngũ cốc,…là có thể bổ sung đầy đủ kẽm để thai nhi luôn khỏe mạnh, nhanh lớn.

*Ăn thực phẩm đã nấu chín*
Trong khoảng thời gian trước chu kì kinh nguyệt và thời điểm dự tính mang thai, phụ nữ nên ăn các loại thực phẩm đã nấu chín. Đặc biệt không ăn đồ sống, đồ tái vì chúng dễ gây ra các vấn đề nội khoa, dạ dày. Các món ăn được nấu chín sẽ giúp tử cung được giữ ấm, duy trì hàm lượng progesterone luôn ở mức cao.

*Ăn dứa*




_Dứa chứa nhiều thành phần giúp tăng khả năng thụ khai cho phụ nữ (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Trong dứa có chứa nhiều dưỡng chất tốt cho phụ nữ, vì thế vào tuần sau khi rụng trứng nên thường xuyên ăn để tăng khả năng thụ thai. Bromelain có trong dứa sẽ giúp thành tử cung dày hơn, tạo điều kiện cho trứng dễ dàng làm tổ.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

